# Riding in Ireland



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm leaving for Ireland on vacation to see the girlfriend on her study abroad session May 14 - 27. We are going to be in Blackrock, just south of Dublin. I'd love to do some riding but I'm clueless on where to go and deciding on bringing my bike or not. Would it be better to rent or bring my equipment with me?
Any thought? Cheers.


----------



## saccades (Apr 4, 2009)

Check Madmtb.com and mtbireland.com for more details and help.

Blackrock isn't too far from the Dublin/Wicklow moutains - probably a 2-30 min cycle to the base of the trails.

Only place I can think of renting out decent bikes is/are Wicklow cycles

Wicklow Cycles.
South Quay Wicklow Town
[email protected]
(+353) 857218961

Which would be a ~15min drive down the coast.

Trails are mainly technical XC type, on natural trails but there is a decent man made place at ballinstoe.


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm sounds good to me do you have any idea on prices?


----------

